# Saddest thing that happen in a Anime/Mang(Spoiler)



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 30, 2008)

Just wanted to know what people saddest moment in a Anime or Manga was.My's of course was when Itachi died.


----------



## asuri (Aug 30, 2008)

Spoiler



when kamina died in toppen gurren lagann

when chi for a moment lost her memory in chobits

the end of the code geass where it looked like lelouch was gona die


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 30, 2008)

Spoiler



another one for me was when goku left with shenron on the last episode of dbz GT


----------



## dice (Aug 30, 2008)

use the spoiler stags next time


```
[SPOILER]blah blah[/SPOILER]
```


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 30, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> use the spoiler stags next time
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


ok thanks dice


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 30, 2008)

Spoiler



Grimmjow diead


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 30, 2008)

died.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 30, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> died.


It seem somebody always died in an Anime


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, at least some sort of henchmen always die, the only problem being we don't know their name, as somehow they're all the same


----------



## xalphax (Aug 30, 2008)

Grave of the Fireflies (火垂るの墓, Hotaru no Haka)



Spoiler



when Seita buries his sister Setsuko, all in all it was the saddest anime i EVER watched ;_;


----------



## Tanas (Aug 30, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Grave of the Fireflies (?????, Hotaru no Haka)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, its not just the saddest anime movie, its the saddest movie of all time.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 30, 2008)

Spoiler



I farted





Spoiler



when Aang almost died in Avatar!!


----------



## Gore (Aug 30, 2008)

You should write which anime it's about, then have a spoiler with the actual part.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 30, 2008)

All of Barefoot Gen. That movie was depressing.


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

When I was 11 and saw the first season of Sailor Moon I so cried when...



Spoiler



all of the senshis died for the sake of Sailor Moon... ;________;



oh and I cried like hell while watching Saishuuheiki Kanojo... but I'm such a crybaby I cry while reading/watching almost any manga/animu that's a little sad.. ^^;


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> All of Barefoot Gen. That movie was depressing.


Yea, what he said...


----------



## moozxy (Aug 30, 2008)

Air ;-;


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2008)

Grave of the fireflies.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 30, 2008)

Spoiler



when that Louise lost her hand in Gundam 00 and you find out just as soon as saji saves up enough to buy the ring she always wanted. It gets even worse when you find out the arm won't grow back.
Thats the closest I ever came to crying.

I also hate it when Ranka Lee's older brother keeps "almost dying" in macross frontier.


----------



## Cermage (Aug 30, 2008)

Kanon 2006 


Spoiler



the whole anime pretty much, it sends you on a ride. closest i came to tears was when the fox girl was growing more illiterate by the day



Grave of the fireflies ;_; someone else already said it. 

shigofumi


Spoiler



wasn't really sad imo, just moving. The bit where the girl kills her father to protect her sister but she kills the guy on the roof building the rocket. then later on, she lets the rocket go but she gets shot by the detective


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 30, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> When I was 11 and saw the first season of Sailor Moon I so cried when...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow i never knew about that so sad


----------



## Sephi (Aug 31, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Air ;-;


;_;


I have such a terrible memory I'll probably be replying for about 10 minutes... LET THE THINKING BEGIN

...

Dammit I can't think of anything... having bad memory makes me angry when I can't think of things for threads like this.

(five minutes later) DING


The ending to Cowboy BeBop is so sad ;_;



Spoiler: Warning, this is a spoiler to anyone who hasn't actually seen the end



1. Spike dies
2. The 'team' splits up



For some reason I feel as though something sad may have happened at the end of Trigun, I'll have to get the last 1-2 episodes again.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 31, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the ending sort of fit Cowboy Bebop. You know it was coming to it and anything else would just be a naive happy ending.


----------



## miruki (Aug 31, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I thought the ending sort of fit Cowboy Bebop. You know it was coming to it and anything else would just be a naive happy ending.


yeah, I agree to that. It sure was sad, but anything else would have just not fit.


----------



## Issac (Aug 31, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> oh and *I cried like hell while watching Saishuuheiki Kanojo*... but I'm such a crybaby I cry while reading/watching almost any manga/animu that's a little sad.. ^^;



Amen to that!
Best anime ever. period.
and Best manga ever created as well. period.
(saishuuheiki kanojo is shortened to saikano for those who don't know)

and the whole series is so sad, not just any particular part... the over all tone and feeling of it all.... it's so lovely and sad and great


----------



## Biduleman (Aug 31, 2008)

FMA



Spoiler



First, when Hughes dies. That was a sad moment since he just had this beautiful little girl and he is always talking about her. He was a good friend and a good partner for Mustang. But the saddest thing I saw in this anime is when we discover that Shou Tucker made a chimera from his dog and his fantastic daughter. She was so cute, so funny and he just killed her to make his chimera. And when the chimera remembers about the brothers, it's just a punch of sadness in your stomach


----------



## Sephi (Aug 31, 2008)

Biduleman said:
			
		

> FMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot about this ;_;


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 31, 2008)

5 centimeters per second was so moving.

Also, one of bleach's episodes where Inoue had to leave to Hueco Mundo was kinda sad.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 31, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now thats just sad(cry a tear)


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 31, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> 5 centimeters per second was so moving.



5 cm per second was so boring. Maybe it was because I was watching it at 4 am but it seemed so stupid that they were acting like they were so far away even though they could easily chat with phones or IM.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 2, 2008)

Spoiler



when piccolo from dbz made the ultimate sacrifise(by staying on earth when it blew up)


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 2, 2008)

One Piece



Spoiler



When the Going Merry "dies" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When Hiruluk kills himself cause he didn't have the courage to tell Chopper that he was wrong


----------



## mastermanna123 (Sep 2, 2008)

Let me see...hmm...


Spoiler



Death Note
After that touching moment between L and Light (the rain, and the drying eachother scene), Light goes on to kill L...so I gess: "when L died"

ALSOO:
Samurai Champloo
When in the last few eps, Jin is fighting that one strong ass samurai while Mugen fights those two wierd guys. Jin finally ended it with that one fatal blow that also seemed like it killed him. I cried. But he ended up surviving. 
The ending was sooo touching how they all went their own ways and finally got wat they were all looking for  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *tears of joy*


----------



## Prime (Sep 2, 2008)

ahhhhhhh SPOILER muck up


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 2, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Grave of the Fireflies (?????, Hotaru no Haka)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta agree, that's one moving movie.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 2, 2008)

People, please, at least say where's the spoiler from ¬¬'


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 2, 2008)

Code Geass



Spoiler



When Spinzaku broke steel with a flying kick from the ceiling. Oh, how sad Sunrise has become.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 2, 2008)

Kanon and Air



Spoiler



Ending of Air. Forgot mains name but she died : (.





Spoiler



Another one is Kanon. When you realized it was that girls dream (forgot name again, girl with bag that has wings), and she was still alive. And the fact that they were friends in the past.


----------



## science (Sep 2, 2008)

Pokemon



Spoiler



When Pikachu almost dies

When Ash trades Butterfree

When Ash leaves Pikachu with all the other Pikachus

When Ash loses in the Indigo Plateau


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 2, 2008)

The only anime I watched when I was younger was Sailor Moon...



Spoiler



I remember an episode where a bunch of stuff happened and the blond chick goes back to being normal and forgets everything awesome she did.  That was somewhat sad at the time.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 2, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wasnt it his pidgeot? And he let his butterfree go be with that pink one didnt he?


----------



## science (Sep 2, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



No, he traded his Butterfree to some guy for a Ratticate on the SS Anne, but they traded back, then Ash did let him go with the other Butterfree. Which I forgot to put on my list, that was really sad

And he left his Pidgeot with a bunch of Pidgey right outside Pallet Town because a big mean Fearrow was attacking them, and Pidgeot protected them


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 2, 2008)

Science beat me to it.


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2008)

Kenshin OVA. 


'Nuff said.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Sep 2, 2008)

DragonballZ


Spoiler



I almost cried when I realized how much of my time was wasted watching two guys grunting


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 2, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forgot about the SS Anne part becasue i didnt see it as sad...i saw it as stupid...lol.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 2, 2008)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Code Geass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The whole moral of the story is that nothing in this world will stay the way you want to. 

Btw, then you should watch "The Voices of a Distant star" It's similar to 5cm Per second, but very different also. Don't mind it's weird character design. It's worth watching.


----------



## Tenkaichi (Sep 2, 2008)

SIGH. I think it was already blown for me spoiler-wise with the first damn post of this thread. I knew there would be spoilers but WTF fix it and tag it... I need to catch up on the mangaaa..

Tagging with the anime and not just the spoiler tag (like how the Code Geass one says, "Code Geass") helps since I can click on anime that I never intend on watching.

Kimi ga Nozomu Eien (not including OAV)


Spoiler



If you ask me, the whole show and the plot. It's a drama and it as a whole was sad because it's mainly one guy and two girls who are best friends - a girl goes into a coma for three years while still being the one guy's girlfriend... but three years is a long time, and him and that girl's best friend get together. When girl 1 wakes up, she resumes time from three years ago, still thinking that he's her boyfriend... and more lying ensues. Just, sad.



I guess that's my two cents (aside from the surprise of all the dying main characters out there in animeland).


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 2, 2008)

School Days


Spoiler



Whats sad is that guy (makoto i think) got to screw so much girls... And i feel sorry for his first girlfriend (Forgot her name, cmon i watched these long ago).


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 3, 2008)

Yu-Gi-Oh!


Spoiler



Atem's passing.   I was constantly moving around growing up, yugioh was something solid that was always there for me, so reading volume 7 of millenium world made me feel like a part of myself was being torn out.



And guess which part in trigun XD


----------



## javad (Sep 3, 2008)

Biduleman said:
			
		

> FMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...





In death note, when 12th letter of the alfabet dies


----------



## Tenkaichi (Sep 5, 2008)

I've got another one...

Chrono Crusade (ending spoils!)


Spoiler



The end of both the anime and the manga. Though, the manga was way more dramatic in terms of character death (since well, having an item that sucks away your life/soul is a red flag from the start), but bittersweet since Rosette and Chrono esentially end together. I guess that would be the best for the both of them.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 5, 2008)

the whole series of Battle Royale manga. serously this manga/book (I read both) made me lose faith in humanity for a while.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 5, 2008)

Spoiler



captain falcon died doing the SUPER falcon punch


----------



## smealum (Sep 5, 2008)

Trigun



Spoiler



Nicolas D. Wolfwood's death. Milly's cries are just unbearable !


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 5, 2008)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFtw7qW7Vcw
When captain falcon died *crys*


----------



## xDahlia (Sep 6, 2008)

Spoiler



The end of Chrno Crusade. Ep 24.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 17, 2008)

the fight with jatoro and dio!


----------



## Sephi (Sep 17, 2008)

smealum said:
			
		

> Trigun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forgot about this one ;_;


----------



## matrix121391 (Sep 17, 2008)

javad said:
			
		

> In death note, when 12th letter of the alfabet dies



You said it!


----------



## Galactus (Sep 17, 2008)

Spoiler



The death of asuma which is coming up in the anime


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 20, 2008)

Good Fight


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Oct 1, 2008)

TheBestNaruto101 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to know what people saddest moment in a Anime or Manga was.My's of course was when Itachi died.


totally, sasuke didn't realize what itachi did, and why he had to do it. tear


----------



## Henrike (Oct 1, 2008)

the end of Air TV


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 2, 2008)

Gash bell
when Kanchome umagon and tio gets there book bourned/goes back to mamodo world


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 1, 2009)

Bump......


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 1, 2009)

The begining of an episode.


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 1, 2009)

IMO the saddest thing was:
Naruto Shippuuden spoiler about Guren and Yuukimaru~


Spoiler



Guren and Yuukimaru become really close and then Guren sacrifices herself to protect yuukimaru at the end. Although this sidestory was only fillers It still was sad. Plus Guren had the coolest Jutsu ever


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 2, 2009)

Ulquiorratono said:
			
		

> Bump......


I had 5 minutes to visit GBAtemp, and I see this.......

man, go check our rules, NO BUMPING, especially not with pointless posts, not threads that are one year old, and not WITH ONE WORD POST!!

CLOSED...


----------



## phantastic91 (Aug 2, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg i agree. saddest movie ever. other than that, i thought the haku/zabuza death was really sad =*[ (the music was perfect for the scene).


----------

